# Poll: Do you get a flu shot?



## PenWorks (Dec 9, 2007)

This doesn't have much to do with penturning, other than,
when you have the flu, you sure don't feel like turning.

Do you get a FLU shot?


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 9, 2007)

Might as well the exorbitant taxes we pay here are paying for it anyway.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 9, 2007)

Working around my clientel, I take a flu shot, rabies vaccine, Krud-Killer booster and anything else the government will offer!!!


----------



## ashaw (Dec 9, 2007)

I have been getting one for the last four years since my heart attack.


----------



## TBone (Dec 9, 2007)

I've been taking one for about 10 years.  They offer them free at work.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Dec 9, 2007)

I have COPD, so a flu shot is nearly mandatory for my continued well-being.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 9, 2007)

I started getting them about 10 years ago.  Have not had the flu since!!


----------



## Poppy (Dec 9, 2007)

Like Alan and for the same reason I have been gettting them as does the LOML.


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2007)

I know my reasoning is bad, but my wife takes it every year and every year she gets the flu. I never take it and don't remember the last time I had the flu. That said, I'll probably get the flu this year.


----------



## rickstef (Dec 9, 2007)

Work offers it, never took them up on it.
Parents get the shot, both are 68.

Last time I had the flu? early twenties I think.

Rick


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 9, 2007)

I may have gotten one or two a long time ago, but about 8 years ago, a good friend of mine, his wife got a flu shot. She was about
55. It left her paralized and she died 3 months later. Since that, I have taken my chances without.


----------



## jcollazo (Dec 9, 2007)

Being on immunosuppresants (kidney and liver transplants) means no live virus shots for me.[8D]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 9, 2007)

Not me..  The way I look at it the less stuck in my body the better.  I am not a big fan of un-needed med's.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 10, 2007)

No way! I've had the flu twice in my life and both times it immediately followed my annual "mandatory" military flu shot. I was fortunate enough to be able to weasel out of it the last three years.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 10, 2007)

Coming in contact with hundreds of thousands of craft-show goers each year, Dawn and I both get a cold just before Christmas.  However, after working 18 hour days, 6 days a week for several weeks, we both figure that's gonna happen, no matter what.  

So, we don't find time to get shots - nor do I want to.


----------



## txbatons (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm a teacher. And even though I've built up a good snotty-kid immunity system over the past two decades, I still get a flu shot here at school since the school pays for it. The only time I've gotten sick with the flu has been the years when I missed the shots. Wife doesn't let me miss anymore!


----------



## penhead (Dec 10, 2007)

When my children were growing up they would almost inevitably bring home some kinda germ...and share it.
I started taking the shot (it was offered free at work) and haven't had the flu since (knocking on wood now).


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 10, 2007)

Flu shots, like many other subjects, can be a little conroversial and not everyone is convinced they are safe.  That being said, the latest statistics from the CDC says that 200,000 people in the US are hospitalized every year for complications from the flu and that about 36,000 die every year.

Everyone has to make their own decision on the subject.....I have been getting them for quite a few years now and believe them to have benefitted me.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 10, 2007)

I am one of those that seems to only get the flu if I did get the shot. I havn't gotten one for the last two years although my work does offer them.


----------



## airrat (Dec 10, 2007)

With having Asthma and such, I get them.  I still get sick once during the holiday season.  But with getting up every morning at 5 am and going to bed at Midnight or later ( except my 2 days off I get up at 530 and bed by 10) I am likely to get sick


----------



## opfoto (Dec 29, 2007)

I get them when offered thru work. So far so good. When I get the shot - no flu....


----------



## Marc Phillips (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> No way! I've had the flu twice in my life and both times it immediately followed my annual "mandatory" military flu shot. I was fortunate enough to be able to weasel out of it the last three years.



I am a weasel too.... Man, they used to act like it was a personal insult that I refused to get a flu shot!

I even had the corpsman threaten to have me held down and given a shot... I stood up, glared at the guy right in the eyes and said "go ahead and try" ... you know, that old macho bluff  ... guess it worked cause I didn't get any flu shot []


----------



## drawknife (Dec 29, 2007)

I've taken the shot and have gotten sick. I've not taken it and gotten sick also. Also I've found that if you take the shot it takes approximately a week to get over it, if you get sick without taking it, it takes about seven days.


----------



## mdburn_em (Dec 29, 2007)

I take the shot.

I still am trying to figure out the difference between the flu and a cold.  

The flu shot is a piece of cake...now those Anthrax shots...those were bad.[xx(]


----------



## stevers (Dec 29, 2007)

No, I don't need the flu.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't, I have and actually got sicker from the shot than from the flu... to my recollection, I've never had the flu.


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 11, 2008)

I was forced to have a swine flu shot while I was in the Navy. By midnight, I had a 104 fever and projectile vomiting. I was bedrest for five days. 

That was the _last_ flu shot I've ever had. I haven't had the flu, either.


----------



## denaucoin (Mar 11, 2008)

Had the flu shot as always, for the past 40 years, since I was in the USN.  This year I got the flu and was bedridden for 4 days.  Everything hurt, so while I was in bed I heard the news that the flu shot was ineffective this year.  I could have told them that.


----------



## arjudy (Mar 11, 2008)

I get one at no cost from my employer every year. I guess they think the investment is worth it if they don't have to pay you for being off sick.


----------



## palmermethod (Mar 12, 2008)

My oldest daughter is a teacher and my two grandkids are daycare or kindergarten. Whatever goes around in their schools eventually ends up in my house. This year has been better than the previous years but we still have some sort of flu or cold about half the winter.

As a senior though we did get the Shingles shot also. An acquaintance of ours had shingles last year and it is very bad. Painful and a long recovery. Old guys: We need this shot.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Mar 12, 2008)

My wife brings them home from work (she's in the medical profession) and stabs us without warning. Not as mean as it sounds, cuz we'd all run if we knew she had them. Anyway, other than the occasional cold, we dont get the flu. I used to get it once or twice a year before the shot. Seems to work for us.


----------



## stevers (Mar 12, 2008)

I already had the flu this year, I don't need a shot.[]


----------



## RMB (Mar 16, 2008)

No shots for me. I'm 20 years old, eat my veggies, fit as a racehorse, run 20 miles a day, benchpress twice my weight,read an encyclopedia a day, get 12 hours of sleep, work 18 hours a day, and jump skyscrapers, all with my eyes closed in a straight-jacket. Ok, so I exagerate a bit too... but I really have a good immune system I think. In fact I believe I'm actually immune to Salmonella from getting it so many times.


----------



## R2 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yep. Been doing it for several years and haven't had the 'flu in that time.
I can appreciate your concerns Cav. I,ve had shots for just about every disease known to man. Been put on HIV watch a couple of times after being bitten by kids.


----------



## pianomanpj (Mar 17, 2008)

I've never had a flu shot before, and never got the flu. I didn't get it this year either, but guess what? I'm into my second week of being sick![xx(] On the other hand, the flu has been so widespread in this area (mid-Maine) that it's impossible to not come in contact with someone that is infected. Matter of fact, my girlfriend's daughter's school was in the news a few weeks back since more than HALF of the student body was out sick![B)]


----------

